# What colours do you thing are suitable for a girl - collars?



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks.

I have my eye on an orange one. Everybody assumes shes a boy because I made a mistake getting blue.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If I had a girl, I would go for purple or hot pink.:wub:


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I went with a nice pattern in green and two shades of pink on a brown background.... I wanted pink but not tooooo girly for my new baby female! Its a great compromise... I just bought the next size up today knowing she will outgrow this one in the next month or two


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdemack said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have my eye on an orange one. *Everybody assumes shes a boy because I made a mistake getting blue.*


Believe me...it's won't matter. People see big dog and call her a he. they see little cat and call him a her. They see a baby boy in all blue and called him a girl because of his pretty blue eyes...people see what they want to see.

So buy whatever color makes you happy.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have my pup decked out in hot pink tags, collar and leash - Doesn't matter. She has never been referred to as a "she". Big dog = boy.


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

We got ours a pink studded leather collar and people still called her a boy. Now, she's wearing a plaid burberry rip-off type collar, and people are calling her a girl... maybe they are associating a brand name on a dog as being feminine? 

I don't know.. Just buy what you like! Who cares if they know it's a boy or girl... she doesn't realize it, and just sees a smiling face and friendly voice.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think it is bad enough when we sterotype humans by the color of the clothes they wear. (Who gives a rat's patoot if the child is a boy or a girl? Why should it matter?) I'm certainly not going to do that to my dog.
Valkyrie has a bright blue collar for puppy protection training. I would have liked the magenta one except they didn't have it in the size I needed. When she was a pup she went through several collars. I loved getting a red one with rhinestones because I thought it was so silly on a GSD. [It was on sale and therefore cheap - + it amused me.]


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Depending on her coloration I think probably some of the new combo colors would be pretty ... turquoise with chocolate or pink for example if you can find it. Or maybe something like .. this:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have had several and I always go back to red...she is my Red Robyn


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy had pink lether collars.one w/ bones on it in silver and another that nhad studs. Chevy is wearing one now. I like purple for girls and anything turquoise . I want to get Thunder a purple collar that has some bling. Daisy got called a boy and she had pink collar ,pink leash. go figure!


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone that sees Shelby immediately assumes she is a HE. My boyfriend didn't want anything pink. We had green and dark purple when she was little. Her "big girl" collar is multi colored with a lot of orange. Looks kind of feminine, but in the end it doesn't really matter.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Any color/style you like and that you feel like putting on her. Dogs don't have gender (they are not girls or boys, they are female and male). Gender is socially constructed by humans, for humans. 

Rafi has a turquoise and purple collar and his two favorite balls are hot pink.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I like to mess with people's minds and have a blue collar on my female and a Pink one on my male.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

We're decked out in purple here and the easy walk I have is hot pink..."what's his name" "he's gonna be big". Seriously, big dog = boy, that's all I'm getting!!!


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to make this decision today when I picked my pup up from the breeder. I went with a lime green. Her big girl collar i bought is purpleish with a reflective band in the middle.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow. I thought it was just me with people calling my female dog a boy. She wears a purple service dog vest and I have several pink and purple leashes. Even after I say Fiona is her name, I still get he is a good boy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whatever you and your dog like but don't go frou-frou. lol.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I got yellow for my female but I agree with others that people will get it wrong anyhow so go with what you like . Oh and post pics on what you decide


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the ezydog ones..


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Personally I would just pick a color and collar that you like (I was teasing a lil about the daisy collar). That's why my little old male (he's a black with white points shih tzu) has always worn purple as I like the color against his black coat. I plan on using a turquoise with my new pup as HIS collar, just because I think it will look nice against his (hopefully) sable coat. I've always used red for my GSDs before but I want something different this time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This is from the company, Up Country. We have 4 different ones depending on the season. This is definitely girlie.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I like to mess with people's minds and have a blue collar on my female and a Pink one on my male.


:toasting: Love this!


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a solid black girl. She has a bright pink collar.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Should I just get a cheap collar until she grows full size and then get a really good one?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

gsdemack said:


> Should I just get a cheap collar until she grows full size and then get a really good one?


Don't get the crummy one at the dollar store. So go for quality. I looked for ones on clearance at petco. Fiona has lots of collars now, including 3 leather ones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, thanks. Might just go for that orange one then! Excited now!


----------



## KellMichelle (Jul 28, 2005)

Our last GSD used to be called a boy all the time so I got her a pink collar that said Princess and people still called her a he. It's really funny that people just assume that a big dog means a boy dog. 

Our current girl is named Violet and so she's got a purple collar and leash with a tag with her name and a little bling and so far so good. People assume with the purple she's a girl. We'll see as she gets bigger.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Just bought this one for my girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Mine has a black one with hot pink skulls!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

We use soft, brown rolled leather collars on our female and male. Addie's is light brown and K-Bar's is dark. they blend in with their coats. I tried the bright colors but I thought they took away from the beauty of the dogs. No matter what collar she has on, people think Addie is a boy anyway.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Miss Mattie Lynn looks sharp in her bright red collar, and the heart shaped tag with crystals makes it a little more feminine.

I like the rolled leather collars, though, and I think we will make that switch in the future. 

Most often, they have no collars on. Mattie has to wear hers when we travel, for identification. And at home Jack is collarless, except when we're outside or travelling, he's still using his e-collar for now.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

My dog doesn't wear her collar unless we go off property. When we do, she has a Sunglow neon pink waterproof collar. I don't really have a problem with people thinking shes a male. She also wears bright and feminine bandanas when we go out.


----------

